# Quick '68 Question



## guru (Aug 20, 2007)

Can someone tell me if a WT code motor on a '68 was a H.O. car or just a standard 350 hp? Thanks, any help is greatly appreciated!


Scott


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

guru said:


> Can someone tell me if a WT code motor on a '68 was a H.O. car or just a standard 350 hp? Thanks, any help is greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> Scott


The WT is a 360 hp 400CID with a manual tranny, in 68 pontiac produced 9 engines for the GTO. All were 360 hp except the XM (265 hp, auto with a 2 bbl) and the YS (350hp with an auto).


----------



## guru (Aug 20, 2007)

I appreciate the quick response! The car im looking at is a solid daily driver, great condition. It has very clean (no tears or scuffs) interior, original gold color. It has a matching numbers WT code engine, and what seems to be an unmatching T10 4 speed tranny, originally the car was a console 3 speed manual. It is a convertible, new, but original color black ragtop. It has original paint color (vedora green) with some minimal rust issues here and there. Very clean car overall. Any ideas on current value for a car like this? Appreciate the info!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Here's a link to a list of GTO block codes for all years.

http://www.gtoalley.com/engcodens.html

Russ


----------



## guru (Aug 20, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Here's a link to a list of GTO block codes for all years.
> 
> http://www.gtoalley.com/engcodens.html
> 
> Russ


Great! However from that information there appears to be 4 different codes for a 360 horse manual tranny. How do you know the difference between the 4? Also those codes dont allow for a ram air car what so ever, why not? As always, thanks for the info


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

should be a couple for california code cars also


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

guru said:


> Great! However from that information there appears to be 4 different codes for a 360 horse manual tranny. How do you know the difference between the 4? Also those codes dont allow for a ram air car what so ever, why not? As always, thanks for the info


Well, let's see if we can take this a little further.
According to all the sources I have found, the WT code 400 is a 360hp engine.
Looking on ultimategto.com ( http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=1968&f1=dtengine ) the 360hp was either an HO or a RA1. So, based on that, it would appear that you at least have one or the other.
Your best bet would be to get PHS documentaion. They will send you a packet that includes a copy of the original invoice showing all the equipment and options that came on your car, including build dates and original dealer deliver. You can order a PHS history online. 
http://www.phs-online.com/

I hope this was helpful.

Russ


----------



## guru (Aug 20, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Well, let's see if we can take this a little further.
> According to all the sources I have found, the WT code 400 is a 360hp engine.
> Looking on ultimategto.com ( http://ultimategto.com/cgi-bin/statsexplorer.cgi?year=1968&f1=dtengine ) the 360hp was either an HO or a RA1. So, based on that, it would appear that you at least have one or the other.
> Your best bet would be to get PHS documentaion. They will send you a packet that includes a copy of the original invoice showing all the equipment and options that came on your car, including build dates and original dealer deliver. You can order a PHS history online.
> ...




Good to know, I will order a PHS report asap. Any input as to a value estimate on the vehicle I described?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Scott,
Do you own this car or are you looking to buy it?
As far as it's value, that's hard to say. There are a few positives going for you:
It's a convertible, always more valuable,
It's either and HO or RA1, always a good thing,
From your description, it sounds like it could be classed as a "survivor" which gives it great value because it's unmolested.

Do you have any pics? Would love to see it.

Russ


----------



## guru (Aug 20, 2007)

Looking to buy it soon, thats why im looking for some info. Appreciate the input!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

guru said:


> Looking to buy it soon, thats why im looking for some info. Appreciate the input!


Best of luck with it. Feel free to contact me if you need any further info or assistance.

Russ


----------



## guru (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks! I will have pics up when I get it! Can you give me ANY idea of value, so I know im paying a fair price? Also anything in particular I should look for on the car, that might be important?


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

guru said:


> Thanks! I will have pics up when I get it! Can you give me ANY idea of value, so I know im paying a fair price? Also anything in particular I should look for on the car, that might be important?


Well, pinning down a value is hard to do on a car like this without seeing it. If it were at the very least, a running, drivable car, then it could range anywhere from $5k-$7k. However, since it's a convertable, and it may have an HO or RA1 motor, 4 speed and an unrestored original, then it could range from $12-$20k, or more. It's hard to say. I would advise not plopping down your cash until you get the PHS to make sure you are getting what you are paying for. Go on eBay and see what 68 convertables are going for. Maybe pick up a copy of Hemmings and look through it. Most of all, look at the VIN number. It should read 24267XXXXXXX. The 2 = Pontiac. The 42 = GTO. 67 = Convertable.
Just make sure that it says "42" and not "37" "35" or "33". Only the "42" is a genuine GTO.

Russ


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

If you look in the for sale section of this forum, there are at least 2 68s for sale. One for $27K the other for $12500. You can see why it's difficult to guess at the value.

Russ


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

There is some incorrect Pontiac engine ID info posted out there on various info sites.

In 1968, the 360-horse 400 was either a Ram Air or an H.O. engine. Codes were:
WS for the manual tranny H.O.
XS and XP for the Ram Air engines
YZ for the auto tranny H.O.

WT is the plain ol' 350-horse standard GTO engine for a manual tranny car. It's the same engine as the trusty YS. Check the '68 Service manual - it's right there...:cheers


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

lars said:


> There is some incorrect Pontiac engine ID info posted out there on various info sites.
> 
> In 1968, the 360-horse 400 was either a Ram Air or an H.O. engine. Codes were:
> WS for the manual tranny H.O.
> ...


Wow lars, I just learned something today! Thanks!:cheers 

Russ


----------

